# Will my english DVDs work in Aus



## Fintan14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok i know this is a wee bit daft but my boys and i are big treckers, and we have a big collection of sci-fi DVD's will they work in Aus.? I know my tv wont work but will dvd work if i take over my player?
jackie


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Your TV should work fine as will your DVDs if played on a dvd player bought in the UK/IRE


----------



## Fintan14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi shel,
I have been on line looking but the advice is very different, one says no british telly will work as oz on different wavelength, then DVD's are in zones 1 to 6. and oz and ireland in 2 different zones. do i take irish telly, dvd player and dvd's ? and avoid oz tv (LOL) do not want to waste £100's of sci-fi.

jack


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

lol My TV works just fine. 32" LG with built in freeview bought about 2 yrs ago.

Our DVDs wont play in my MIL machine but work in ours that we bought with us. So if we want to buy new DVDs we'll have to get another player or watch them in the inlaws! Though apparently you can change the region on the DVD player to watch them but I cant figure out how to do it lol.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, your DVD player will still work with any dvds that you bring with you to australia. Most DVD players are region locked which means they can only play DVDs from the region they were purchased in, in Europe this is region 2. Australia is classed as a Region 4 country so DVDs purchased in Australia will probably not work in your player. I say probably because it is usually possible to remove the region locking on your DVD player by entering a code using the remote. If you want to find out how to do this then search on google etc. for your DVD player model and the phrase "region unlock"

As an aside if you have a blu-ray player bought in Europe then anything you buy in Australia will work as the blu-ray region is the same as Europe. 

If your tv is a modern flat screen tv, LCD, led or plasma it will also work fine. The only catch is that the built in tuners will not work so you'll need to buy a digital box from a local electrical store, to watch free to air tv. These cost about $40 for a basic box. The confusion comes as before the digital revolution the built in analogue tuners of old tvs couldn't pick up Aussie signals and there was no way to change these. 

Plugs will need to be changed or you can use travel adapters but the power supply is the same.


----------



## Cloudberry (Jun 12, 2010)

If you take your own DVD player you'll be fine. You can pick up a cheap DVD player in Australia ($20-$30) for any Australian (region 4) DVDs you might happen to buy after you arrive if you want.

There are also multi-zone DVD players you can buy to avoid having two DVD players. We managed with two DVD players for years but recently bought a multi-zone with a hard drive although it wasn't cheap. 

Having said that, we've heard that some of the cheaper DVD players these days will play foreign DVDs. Has anyone found these cheap multi-zones will play UK DVDs? (we'd been playing US bought DVDs only - not UK).


----------



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

Fintan14 said:


> Ok i know this is a wee bit daft but my boys and i are big treckers, and we have a big collection of sci-fi DVD's will they work in Aus.? I know my tv wont work but will dvd work if i take over my player?
> jackie


If your DVD player plays DivX format videos, you could rip your DVD stash in DivX format and burn it as data or store them on some flash drive. On the other hand if your DVD player does not support DivX encoded videos, you can convert the ripped videos back to video DVD format but this time burn the disks either region free or for the Australian region. There are lots of software which can do that.

Remember. Google is your friend.

Live long and google!!!


----------

